# puppy has very loose stool - should I be worried???



## tinypoodleand2cats (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there, 
I am hoping someone could advise me. 
My 9 week old toy poodle has had loose stool for the last 36 hours or so. He has been going often, unpredictably. It's not quite watery but quite loose. Eversince I've gotten him, I have tried to housetrain him outside in our backyard (we've been out about 8-10x's a day). I don't think he ever really went out prior to this. He has had his first shot and Revolution about 10 days ago. 

I noticed him eating grass and bark and such. Could that be the problem? 

Today, I have him in his play pen area with wee wee pads since his "schedule" is off and I fear he has gotten sick from premature outdoor time.

Is this normal for a puppy or should I be worried and call the vet??? Beside this condition, he seems happy and playful. ALSO, should I paper train him for the time being (before all his shots) before taking him outside since my backyard is semi-rural and though it's gated, lots of deer and other animals do come near????

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

The big concern is dehydration so be sure the water intake is normal. As you have wild animals in your backyard you should be taking him out on leash and not allow eating of grass, feces or bark which can hold parasites/disease. 
Even though I have a fenced yard, raccoons, rabbits and possum move about freely so yard clean-up always involves more than just my dogs.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

How often has he been going?

IME, loose stool/diarrhea in a puppy isn't a "wait and see" kind of thing. Puppies tend to go downhill quickly so if he's pooping more than he should be, and the stool is watery, I would say a vet visit is in order.

Many thing can cause loose stool including diet, parasites, parvo, etc.

How long have you had him? Has he had a food change recently? If so, how long did you take to transition him to the new food?


----------



## tinypoodleand2cats (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. 
We just got him 8 days ago so his diet has changed recently. Plus, we have introduced him to new foods like chicken and cheese in our attempt to train him to go potty outside and do simple commands. I think it was too much new foods too fast. 
I will monitor him. He seems pretty fiesty though which makes me worry less. He is eating too and drinking -- so all good signs and he hasn't gone #2 today! If it declines, we'll call the vet and take him in. 
Thanks again for your feedbacks.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you mix the old food with the new food, or just start feeding the new?

It's a good idea to get a bag of the old food and a bag of the new. Mix the two for awhile, gradually increasing the amount of new food until there isn't any old food at all. I wouldn't take any less than two weeks to do this. 

Have you gotten him checked out by a vet at all? I would recommend at least bringing in a fecal sample to test for parasites. I like to get all new pets checked out by a vet as soon as I can after getting them.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm a little less worried based on one thing that you said: changing food frequently. Dogs are fairly robust scavengers, able to digest almost as much as a goat... at least it seems like that. However, the trade-off is that every time you change food they will get diarrhea for 2 - 3 days until they get used to the new food. And the clock re-starts every time you change food. So, stop changing food  ... Wait about 4 days and see if the symptoms clear up.

On the other hand, parvo and distemper can cause these symptoms, but the pup would usually be sluggish and might lose appetite. A good vet can usually give some suggestions over the phone, and provide decisions for when to bring the pup in for a check-up.

- Hank Simon

PS - If you dog ever stops eating that is a Vet emergency. If he throws-up for more than a few minutes, that is a concern. If there has been no change in his eating and there is a change in his bowels, that is a concern... Next time you see your vet, ask for his opinion and explanation.


----------



## tinypoodleand2cats (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for all your thoughtful replies. This forum has been a godsend for a nervous rookie like me. I am happy to say our pup's stool is looking normal now. I think it was all the new stuff -- too much too soon. 
Just wanted to send an update to let you know he's okay


----------

